# epic art block of doom. help needed please ._.



## AimeeL (May 8, 2010)

Hellos, I'm in a massive slump and I havnt really drawn in 3 months :sad: 
Ithere is a thread already thoroughly discussing this topic could you post a link and ill shut up here >.>

But otherwise I'd like to hear other artists tips and tricks when they get stuck.

Personally right now I feel like my skills have greatly dumbed down and that a simple task like redrawing a pic I did from years ago is impossible.
I'm afraid to start or finish anything incase my skills 'have' gone down. 

I'm open to ANY and all suggestions @___@ 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Smelge (May 8, 2010)

I've not drawn a thing since I came back from working a winter season in France almost 3 weeks ago. Sai is there, I just have nothing to go on it.

Maybe it's a form of depression.


----------



## AimeeL (May 8, 2010)

That's what teacher and friends reckon but I think Ive passed that point and It's just a matter of getting back into it again. 
I don't particularly want to go and see doctors because I'd miss out on school if I did and i cant afford to do that lol 
Plus I cant afford it XD 
I did have some massive draining issues with a relationship but thats sorted now. 

I read on a similar thread that (I think you suggested it too) doing some free requests sketches and stuff like that where the commitment drives you too work might help but I'd like to see what other things there are first before I do that.


----------



## Smelge (May 8, 2010)

AimeeL said:


> I read on a similar thread that (I think you suggested it too) doing some free requests sketches and stuff like that where the commitment drives you too work might help but I'd like to see what other things there are first before I do that.



Oh fuck.

You just reminded me. I have two requests I took beack in january that I still haven't done.

Shiiit.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (May 8, 2010)

I have the stupid and obvious advice of just draw.  Maybe take your sketchbook for a field trip somewhere.

Specifically you mention a fear that your skills have declined because you haven't drawn in a while.  Waiting will obviously make this fear more likely.  You just have to not care if it's worse.  

Maybe try drawing things you don't usually draw.  If you usually do figures, do landscapes or still lifes.  That way when you suck, it will just be because you've never done it before.  And that's ok, we always suck until we practice.  Then when you stop sucking at the new thing you'll have the hang of drawing again and should be able to go back to what you were doing with reasonable confidence.


----------



## AimeeL (May 8, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh fuck.
> 
> You just reminded me. I have two requests I took back in january that I still haven't done.
> 
> Shiiit.




 XD lol oh craps, im glad i reminded you




@ Tanzanlicht
a few weeks back there was a thingy called mural fest in Sheffield TAS Australia that i was part of and i had a go at drawing a few people sitting on a park bench but i was going to fur them up. they are going to have life drawing classes at my college soon so thatll help i hope atleast get pencil to paper.
Ill take up that advice and give it a go when the opportunity shows itself.
Thanks =D


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2010)

I dunno, when that happens to me, I find that if I've written down ideas that I've had in as much detail as I can, if I find myself unable to think of anything, going back and reading that can help tremendously (at least, for that idea). Pertinent info is the character/description as necessary, pose, position of the viewer, and lighting if you want to colour it. That, I've found, is enough to build a decent enough mental picture as to be able to push forward and actually get it done.


----------



## Arcum (May 8, 2010)

I agree with Tanzanlicht. If you feel your skills are not doing well then draw something. Maybe you can study something a little different to draw maybe something more abstract if your trying to do something you would see. Try to draw something new or different. Who knows you may draw something that will inspire you to do something else. You may learn a new technique when you are drawing something abstract to that you wouldn't have thought of before. 

Personally if i get board of drawing i move it into something a little different. Maybe add a new step to drawing process or just use a completely different medium entirely such as pastels or charcoal or something. I find trying something different  gets me out of a slump and I find myself cycling though different mediums to keep myself going with artwork.


----------



## AimeeL (May 8, 2010)

@ RuneFox
       - I completely know where youre coming from! I think XD
 I go back and look at lists I have made in the past of things that might be a good idea for a painting (only with furry works though, It's hard to do that with dragons >.< ) But I see good ideas of where to start and as I read what I've written the image assembles itself infront of me in a way.
It's just getting the motivation to do something about it that's the hard part but it sounds like i just have to harden up and put the effort in >.<


@ Arcum
      - Ive actually started finding myself (at college) acting more like an art teacher and helping others work and Ive discovered that I find it easier to help my girlfriend with her painting than even looking at my own.
a psychological thing I think now. 


errr >.< stupid arts making a nusense of itself XD

I reckon I might send out a thing in my journal and have 5 slots open for free sketches. That way atleast my sketch book can get filled up for support work instead of foil easter egg wrapping


----------



## FireFeathers (May 13, 2010)

*sits up taller* HEY. YOU. DRAW. DOESN'T MATTER WHAT, DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S GOOD, JUST. FREAKING. DRAW.

There. Art block solved. That'll be 85 usd.


----------



## AimeeL (May 13, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> *sits up taller* HEY. YOU. DRAW. DOESN'T MATTER WHAT, DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S GOOD, JUST. FREAKING. DRAW.
> 
> There. Art block solved. That'll be 85 usd.


 

XD LOL no you pay me XD then I draw!

Nah, its getting better now. i have the teachers on my side and helping so ill be uploading soon ^-^


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 13, 2010)

This: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=12489


----------



## AimeeL (May 14, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> This: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=12489



Thanks! ill give it a read, thank you for your input =3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2010)

I've gone much longer than that without drawing. Trying to fight it usually doesn't help. It just frustrates you even more.


----------



## Jw (May 19, 2010)

3 months isn't enough to make your skills decrease-- if that is even possible (unless you lost an arm or something... anyway). I've gone for roughly a year before, and when I actually sat down to draw something I was blown away that I _improved_ during that time. 

Try this if you want to draw something anthro-ish: take  your sketchpad, draw an "s" shape, and then pretend that that line is the spine of the anthro creature you want to draw-- you can even use your old characters in a new, challenging way like this. I do that sort of stuff all the time when I get stuck, so it works like a charm in my opinion.

Another idea: find a funny face somewhere on the internet (probably want to find a real-life person), and then furrify it and make it a new character with a goofy expression. 

Good luck on breaking that slump, I know how badly they suck myself.


----------

